# Athlete - Rubik's cube (lyrics video)



## Ágoston Török (Nov 3, 2010)

I made a lyrics video about this cool song.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 3, 2010)

That is awesome. I almost cried.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 3, 2010)

heh..not bad


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

Beautiful voice, and the fact that Rubik's Cubes are involved makes me <3


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 3, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## Logan (Nov 3, 2010)

Great song. I'd love to hear an acoustic version of it.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 3, 2010)

This song is amazing!


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 3, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> That is awesome. I almost cried.



I did!


----------



## Ágoston Török (Nov 16, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Beautiful voice, and the fact that Rubik's Cubes are involved makes me <3


I totally agree. My eyes were wide open when I first heard it


----------



## Zonda (Nov 16, 2010)

Get Waffles boys, old stuff!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 16, 2010)

Old story bro.


----------



## Ágoston Török (Oct 30, 2011)

It's a never ending story


----------

